# Cat or Resonator?



## TDMILLER (Sep 22, 2010)

I have had my car for about 6 months and it just seems way to quiet and I was reading up on doing a resonator delete. I put my car up on the lift the other day and was looking for the resonators, the dealership I bought it from put a brand new magnaflow exhaust up to flange on the cat? I was under the impression that there were resonators but I was talking to a car buddy of mine who said that it didn't not have any resonators but I could replace the entire Cat? Any bad side effects I should worry about? Any thoughts or words of advise are greatly appreciated.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

Deleting the cats are definately gonna give you a sound boost, but you are going to need to get a tune put in so your check engine light doesnt go nuts on you. If sound is really what you are looking for you could try deleting your mufflers and see if you like the straight pipe sound. Or if you happen to have some $ lying around get yourself some long tube headers and catted mids. This will delete your cats and give you great sound, especially if you already have the magnaflow exhaust!


----------



## TDMILLER (Sep 22, 2010)

So the Cats from factory come directly off of the headers? I was under the impression the they came with factory resonators? The area in question is located partially above and behind (being towards the rear of the car) the power steering rack. 

The only problem with going straight pipe is the lack of back pressure and I really don't want to remove the mufflers, it was expensive enough just to get them put on to pass Maryland inspection.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't worry about back pressure. You basically don't want any.


----------

